

Older interns signal gloomy labor market - known
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/30/us-usa-economy-interns-idUSTRE75T3FK20110630

======
AwesomeTogether
Internships should be paid and should be about getting training, but for a lot
of people it seems to be that working for free is a better alternative to
having a gap on their resume, which might render them permanently
unemployable. Vicious cycle.

If you have a gap on your resume and time that needs to be filled, I think
it's better to try to start your own business rather than be exploited by
someone else.

